# Sig laser.



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

Sig CPL-RM-R Red Dot Low Profile Laser, anyone have one of these and if so how do you like it?
I am thinking of adding one of these to my 226 but have had bad luck with another brand that is very similar.
Thanks in advance, Frank.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

My experience with the rail add on lasers has been bad so I might recommend you go straight to Crimson Trace and check them out...


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Sig's lasers are overpriced and poorly made. For the money, check out Viridian lasers.


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you people. I appreciate the feed back.
Frank.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lasers are an interesting gimmick, but they won't help you shoot any better.
In some cases, they actually make things worse.

Don't expect too much.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I agree with Steve. Lasers are a crutch at best. Better to learn to use your iron sights.


----------



## Benny1636 (Dec 7, 2012)

The one that came on my p38 is extreamly powerful and has held 0 so far.


----------

